# VIA Rail 50% OFF !!!



## had8ley (Apr 14, 2011)

Just received an e-mail that VIA Rail is having a 50% off sale good on sleepers and coach and looks like it maybe system wide. Tix must be purchased by April 19th but are good for most of the year. Now is the time to do it because you don't want to pay their full fares !!!


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 14, 2011)

Is there a special place on the website? I just went to their website and didn't see anything about it. Since I am considering a Via trip this fall, this could be VERY interesting.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 14, 2011)

had8ley said:


> VIA Rail is having a 50% off sale good on sleepers and coach and looks like it maybe system wide.


Can anyone help me understand where they're getting "50% off" from?

Standard Fare from Vancouver to Toronto in "Cabin For 2" is $3,086.00

Discounted Fare from Vancouver to Toronto in "Cabin For 2" is $2,160.00

In what way is $2,160.00 50% off from $3,086.00?


----------



## rrdude (Apr 14, 2011)

zephyr17 said:


> Is there a special place on the website? I just went to their website and didn't see anything about it. Since I am considering a Via trip this fall, this could be VERY interesting.


Try this: VIA LINK to 50% OFF.
FROM WEB SITE:

*Starting tomorrow, Friday, April 15,*get *50% off** the adult regular fare in*Economy, Sleeper or Sleeper Touring class* to travel anywhere on the VIA Rail network by September 5, 2011. But hurry – this offer starts tomorrow and ends April 19.

 

*All our Canadian destinations are on sale!* Take advantage of this great offer.*

 

*Certain conditions and exceptions apply.


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 14, 2011)

Already being discussed *HERE*.


----------

